# Firenock 1st ever ArcheryTalk promo



## bowhunter_21_03 (Oct 20, 2002)

Looks like a heck of deal Dorge. Here is a small clip of a doe my buddy shot last week using Firenocks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4rUQANU4xc


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

They are expensive but the quality/durability is 2nd to NONE ! Dorge is an amazingly smart man, genius comes to mind. Keep up the good work ! :thumbs_up


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Cancel Promotion*

It is sad that after we put out the promotion, over the last few days not even ONE have use the coupon. As it is not being used there is no reason to have it anymore. The promotion is terminated.


----------



## Kevin85 (Jul 9, 2006)

That's a shame you are cancelling it....I went in the other day to order two packs of Lightning Nocks and noticed the price went up on them. Weren't they just $30?? I was planning to take advantage of the deal. Guess I'll have to wait till next time.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Promotion*



Kevin85 said:


> That's a shame you are cancelling it....I went in the other day to order two packs of Lightning Nocks and noticed the price went up on them. Weren't they just $30?? I was planning to take advantage of the deal. Guess I'll have to wait till next time.


I have learn that you please some one at one time, someone would at the same time be not happy with you. We put out a promotion since so many have asked. When we finally get one out. My customer called and said I was trying to undercut him. I cannot win by trying. So, from now on, the only type of promotion we would ever do would be "Free Shipping" if we even do one. I am quite sure I would not do one any time soon. I shall let my dealers do the promo for me then so at least some of my customer would not be unhappy.

Kevin, the promotion's intent is for immediate respond. No one did! Just like what we do with Bowcountry.com last year, when there is no immediate respond, there is no reason to have it. We cancel that one after 2 week run on Nov 15, 2006. We were hoping that ArcheryTalk.com would be different, I was wrong.

Lightning Nock's new price is indeed $34.95 as of October 1st 2007 on the web. You may still be able to find it for $29.95 in some stores. All accessories' prices are also going up due to issue that we are not aware of this year when we started the business (Can you say TAX, and more TAXES). Someone have to pay for all that or we would not be in business anymore. You do not want that do you?


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*Promo.*



Firenock said:


> It is sad that after we put out the promotion, over the last few days not even ONE have use the coupon. As it is not being used there is no reason to have it anymore. The promotion is terminated.


You may have got a better response if you would have done this before hunting season. There's no way I would change set ups smack in the middle of the archery season.... Now after the season is over that's a different story. The nocks that fit the acc's, does it have to be acc's? I have g nock bushings and g nocks in 22 series gold tips, will your nock fit this combo?


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

thunderhead said:


> The nocks that fit the acc's, does it have to be acc's? I have g nock bushings and g nocks in 22 series gold tips, will your nock fit this combo?


In both cases you will have to remove the uni-bushing. For the ACC, please read the following link.

http://www.firenock.com/faq.html#04
http://www.firenock.com/faq.html#05

As for the gold tip 22, which if my research is right have 0.300" ID, which only the crossbow nock is that size. Thus we have nothing that we have will fit that 22 Gold Top arrow.


----------

